# Short term contract job visa requirements



## adamm (Feb 18, 2016)

Hello, does anyone know what are the requirements for visa for contract jobs in Germany for non-EU citizens? I am considering an offer for three months contract job. I am an IT proffessional. I know about Blue card, but the requirement for that is yearly salary of approximately ?40000. But what is the requirement for only three or six months?


----------

